# Canon 5D3 RAW thumbnails with OS 10.6.8



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

Does anyone know of an program I can get that will display 5D3 RAW files as thumbnails in my folders? Jpegs display properly, but RAW files show as .CR2 icons and do not display as thumbnail images.

I do not wish to upgrade to a newer OS and I do not use Aperture, iPhoto, or Lightroom.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

How about Canon's Digital Photo Professional software? It will show 3 different size thumbnails


----------



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

I want the thumbnails to appear in my normal Apple folders, not in DPP. I already have over 32,000 existing thumbnails in folders.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

I understand your question better now...

My 5D CR2 and 1D4 CR2 files show up as thumbnails in 10.6.8 inside the folder. I'm not sure if there is a change in the 5D3's CR2 file format that would cause your thumbnails not to be visible. Will your 5d3's CR2 files open with Preview?


----------



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

No, Preview does not support 5D3 RAW files in 10.6.8, which is what I am trying to work around, without upgrading to Lion.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

On a POTN thread, the suggestion was to install iPhoto (for $15) and then re-install the Camera Raw update for the 5D3. Then apparently the thumbnail preview works for the 5D3's CR2 files

Preview OSX RAW 5DMkIII - Issue - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks, but I already have iPhoto 7.1.5 installed. I am not able to upgrade to iPhoto 9.4.2 (iLife '11) because you must have Lion installed.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

I have iphoto 11 (v 9.2.3) installed on my 10.6.8 computer right now and it works fine. 

Try this link to see if this will correctly update your version of iphoto

iPhoto 9.2.3


----------



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

Since I only have iPhoto 7.1.5, I can't update to 9.2.3. I will try and buy iPhoto 09 somewhere before I can do that.

Thanks.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Apparently you can update iPhoto 8 (v7.1.5) to iPhoto 11 (v9.2.3)

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4038556?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

Well they must have changed something since then. If you go to: Apple - iPhoto - Organize, browse, edit, and share your photos.
Then click on the "Upgrade Now" button, then click on the iPhoto link, it shows the system requirements are OS 10.7.5 or later.

I can't even update to iPhoto 9.1.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Hi Tony, and guess who. 

I was going to post this info in case it helped your situation:
"Adobe Camera Raw 6.7 and DNG Convertor 6.7 Now Available on Adobe.com" from:
Adobe Camera Raw 6.7 and DNG Convertor 6.7 Now Available on Adobe.com « Lightroom Journal

But while reading that page I noticed the link to some poster's Canon 5D Mark III RAW samples which I downloaded ie: image5-5D3-ISO12800.CR2 and image 1-5D3-ISO51200.CR2 (35.3MB and 40.3MB) from:

Canon 6D Raw Sample Images With Comparison To 5D2 And 5D3 - Set 2 - Metro DC Photography

These I gather would be the same that your Canon uses and guess what? 
Their thumbnail Finder view works for me, in both icon and list view.

I am using SL OS 10.6.8, but do have iPhoto 9.2.3 and various versions of 'Digital Camera Raw Compatibility Update', the latest being v. 3.13 June 2012.

So maybe all you need is iPhoto 9.2.3 and the Digital Camera Raw Compatibility Updates installed.

Anyway, the RAW thumbnails sure work for me when opening a folder with those downloaded RAW .CR2 files.


----------



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks, pm-r, whoever you are.

Sounds like it will work for me too, but as I said, I have to buy iPhoto 09 first.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

ehMacTony said:


> Well they must have changed something since then. If you go to: Apple - iPhoto - Organize, browse, edit, and share your photos.
> Then click on the "Upgrade Now" button, then click on the iPhoto link, it shows the system requirements are OS 10.7.5 or later.
> 
> I can't even update to iPhoto 9.1.


That is because it is iphoto v9.4.2 and it only works with 10.7.

You need to download 9.2.3 from the link that I provided earlier and update from that file. v9.2.3 is the last version that worked with 10.6.8


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

The "link that [you] provided earlier and update from that file" is an *Update only* and a previous iPhoto 9.x version needs to be installed for it to work.

And no doubt, installed from the iLife '11 install DVD.


----------



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

pm-r said:


> The "link that [you] provided earlier and update from that file" is an *Update only* and a previous iPhoto 9.x version needs to be installed for it to work.
> 
> And no doubt, installed from the iLife '11 install DVD.


That is correct. The 9.2.3 Update will NOT install on my Mac because:



> iPhoto 9.1.0 or later is required to install this update.


I have placed an offer for iPhoto 09 on eBay, so will have to wait a week or so before I get that and install it.


----------



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

*update*

Well I now have iPhoto 9.2.3 installed, along with Camera Raw 6.7, OS 10.6.8 and RAW thumbnails still will not display and Preview will not open them.

Tried installing Camera Raw 6.7 again, but don't know if I should uninstall it first or if I have to uninstall CS5 and reinstall.

I can't find Camera Raw as a separate plug-in anywhere.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Hi Tony,

As a test, try downloading some of the Canon 5D Mark III Camera Raw 5D3 files I mentioned in post #12 and see if and how they display in Finder icon view, they sure do for me:

Canon 6D Raw Sample Images With Comparison To 5D2 And 5D3 - Set 2 - Metro DC Photography

And from what I've read, CS5 does not support the latest Canon 5D Mark III 5D3 RAW files, but CS6, which I believe you also have, does. Or so they say...

Also, if you haven't done so already, make sure you shutdown your Mac and then boot. Don't just do a restart.

PS: My SL 10.6.8 'Software Update' for 'Installed Software' tab shows I have Digital Camera Raw 'update v. 3.14 as the latest, as well as some previous versions.


----------



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

pm-r said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> As a test, try downloading some of the Canon 5D Mark III Camera Raw 5D3 files I mentioned in post #12 and see if and how they display in Finder icon view, they sure do for me:


No, just the same as my RAW files, they will not display as thumbnails. 
"Preview currently does not support this raw file format."



> And from what I've read, CS5 does not support the latest Canon 5D Mark III 5D3 RAW files, but CS6, which I believe you also have, does. Or so they say...


I don't care what CS6 will do. As I said, I am using CS5.



> Also, if you haven't done so already, make sure you shutdown your Mac and then boot. Don't just do a restart.


Tried that, made no difference.



> PS: My SL 10.6.8 'Software Update' for 'Installed Software' tab shows I have Digital Camera Raw 'update v. 3.14 as the latest, as well as some previous versions.


I already have Camera Raw 6.7, the latest update for Snow Leopard.

So it looks like I wasted my money getting iPhoto 9.2.3. if I still can't get the 5D3 RAW files to display as thumbnails using OS 10.6.8 and CS5.


----------



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

I see the Adove Camera Raw Update and the RAW Camera Update are two separate entities.

Preview will now display the RAW file.

Now I just need to figure out how to get the RAW files in my folders to display as thumbnails.


----------



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

Well if I Duplicate a RAW icon, it will display the duplicate as a thumbnail. And new RAW images just downloaded from my 5D3 will display as thumbnails.

Now how do I get the existing RAW icons in my folders to display as thumbnails?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

ehMacTony said:


> Well if I Duplicate a RAW icon, it will display the duplicate as a thumbnail. And new RAW images just downloaded from my 5D3 will display as thumbnails.
> 
> Now how do I get the existing RAW icons in my folders to display as thumbnails?



Well, at least some RAW files are now working with your 10.6.8 Finder and Preview, and I have no idea why your previous RAW files are not displaying as you want without doing any more 'duplication'.

Maybe try doing a shutdown, wait 30-40 seconds and Boot up using the 'Safe Boot Mode' method, then run Disk Utility and do its 'repair' and 'verify' options on your volumes and then just restart normally.

Doing so may cleanup some crap and get your files to display as you want.

No guarantee, but maybe doing so will get you a Finder icon display 'fix'.




ehMacTony said:


> I see the Adove Camera Raw Update and the RAW Camera Update are two separate entities.
> 
> Preview will now display the RAW file.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to get the RAW files in my folders to display as thumbnails.


----------



## ehMacTony (Feb 23, 2013)

Safe Boot did the trick.

Thanks, sometimes you know what you are talking about.

Cheque is in the mail. Air Mail Express, should get there on Monday.

:lmao:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

ehMacTony said:


> Safe Boot did the trick.
> 
> Thanks, sometimes you know what you are talking about.
> 
> ...



Ouch Tony!!

Your post comment reminds me of some of the 'thorn in my side' posted comments from member "broad", but I'm sure you didn't mean it as such.

And BTW, if that hadn't worked for your RAW file Finder 'icon view' problem, I had two or three other possible but much longer and involved solutions waiting in the wings - just in case.

PS: I know Parksville is a bit slow and laid back, but even at 8:10 pm the CanadaPost site says:

2013/02/28	07:21[am] PARKSVILLE	Item out for delivery

Maybe by tomorrow the info will get updated properly?

PPS: Did you appreciate the packaging and the extra included graphics?

And, BTY, welcome to the ehmac.ca members site.


----------

